# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Een klein beetje scheel kijkend oog

## Erik

ik ben 21 en mijn rechteroog kijkt een klein beetje naar binnen (ik kan het niet echt scheel kijken noemen, maar het valt wel op en het stoort mij)

Kan zoiets geopereerd worden? Wat zijn de risico's? Ik heb op internet gezocht maar kan niet veel erover vinden.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## Erik

helemaal niemand die hier iets over kan zeggen?  :Frown:

----------


## DGS

Het lijkt me sterk dat je door een medische ingreep een oog "recht" kan zetten. Maar misschien dat een opticien oid er meer van weet.

----------


## Erik

Ja, ik weet niet goed hoe ik het kan omschrijven, 'simpel gezegd' is het gewoon dat mijn rechteroog een beetje naar binnen kijkt (scheel) ipv recht naar voren. Al is het maar heel erg minimaal, maar je ziet het wel. 

Ik zie alles perfect en heb ook geen bril nodig, het is alleen dit 'probleem' waarmee ik zit. Ik had gehoopt dat je hieraan geopereed kan worden, ik heb ook geen idee hoe het kan, een verkeerd trekkend oogspiertje misschien?

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Erik,

De informatie die ik hierover heb, is dat dit geopereerd zou kunnen worden. Heb wel eens iets op tv gezien dat ze de ooguitenden strakker of losser kunnen zetten, maar houd me ten goede. 

Succes!

----------


## Erik

> Hoi Erik,
> 
> De informatie die ik hierover heb, is dat dit geopereerd zou kunnen worden. Heb wel eens iets op tv gezien dat ze de ooguitenden strakker of losser kunnen zetten, maar houd me ten goede. 
> 
> Succes!


Dat vind ik iig al een geruststellend antwoord. Ik zie perfect, maar het ziet gewoon mooier (normaal:P) uit als je beiden ogen kaarsrecht staan.  :Cool:  Na mijn opleiding eens naar informeren.

----------


## Masja

Hoi Erik, ik ben een schele (four eye)(ook maar een beetje maar probeer iedereen wijs te maken dat ik al het moois dubbel zie). Ik had een naar binnenkijkend oog en die is operatief bijgesteld toen ik vijf jaar was. Nu ben ik 43, in de tijd dat ik werd geopereerd was de techniek nog niet al te best met als gevolg dat het spiertje teveel is aangetrokken en ik nu ipv naarbinnen veel meer naarbuiten kijk met dat oog (staat wel vrolijk). Op puber leeftijd veel last van gehad, was er de hele dag mee bezig dat het zou opvallen. Nu maakt het me niets meer uit, zou me kunnen laten opereren maar het gevolg kan zijn dat ik dubbel ga zien en zelf ben ik bang dat ik na die tijd misschien hoofdpijn zal krijgen hoewel dit door niemand geopperd is! De ingreep schijnt tegenwoordi weinig meer voor te stellen, mijn advies is wel om na die tijd te trainen (tenminste als dat gesteld wordt door de specialisten). Misschien kun je ook zonder operatie trainen, het kan zijn dat je oog gewoon 'lui' is en je moet oefenen.
En realiveer het een beetje als je er erg mee zit: ik heb een kennis die een glazen oog heeft en met de ander erg weinig ziet en veel pijn heeft gehad. Daarnast nog een vriend die door een ongeluk een lens is kwijtgeraakt en dus ook weinig ziet. Door een scheel oog zie je er misschien iets minder perfect uit maar probeer het accent ergens ander op te leggen.
Wat kan het jou SCHELEN!
Groet,
Masja

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Erik,

Ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je is, bijna 3 jaar verder.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Erik,
Heb je je oog laten opereren?

Hier staat _"Bij een oogspieroperatie op latere leeftijd is het belangrijk de mogelijke baten tegen de risico’s af te wegen. Soms zijn de hersenen zo goed aangepast aan de huidige oogstand dat de operatie tot zichtafwijkingen kan leiden."_

*Behandeling bij volwassenen* 
Scheelzien door een oogspierverlamming kan soms spontaan verbeteren. In geval van storende dubbelbeelden kan tijdelijk één oog afgedekt worden of kan er een prismacorrectie op een brilglas gekleefd worden om de beelden terug bij elkaar te brengen in afwachting van spontaan herstel.
Prismaglazen kunnen een blijvende oplossing bieden bij beperkte vormen van scheelzien.
Een operatie van de oogspieren kan nodig zijn om blijvende vormen van scheelzien met dubbelzien te verhelpen. Oogspieren worden verplaatst aan één of aan beide ogen. Bij volwassenen is de ingreep eventueel mogelijk onder plaatselijke verdoving, afhankelijk van de soort operatie die moet uitgevoerd worden.
Ook bij volwassenen kunnen meerdere ingrepen nodig zijn om tot een bevredigend resultaat te komen. 
_(Bron: gezondheid.be)_

----------


## MichaelL

Beste,

Ik kijk scheel van mijn derde jaar en ben er nu 22. Na een lange leidensweg met drie operaties heb ik visuele therapie ontdekt en het blijkt te werken. Om mijn eigen ervaring in iets positiefs om te buigen besloot ik www.scheelzien.be op te richten. Indien je lijdt aan scheelzien raad ik je van harte aan een kijkje te nemen! Je zal dezelfde openbaring hebben die ik een jaar geleden had!

Veel geluk

----------

